# Help me find this necklace!!



## doll.face (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm looking for some pretty much identical to this : http://www.danburymint.com/ImageView...h=125&Height=0

I'd just like it to be a little larger (this one is a 1/4 inch). I can't seem to have any luck finding it! I was pretty sure this was a fairly popular style so maybe I'm just not using the right words when searching. Any help would be appreciated. It's going to be coming to me as a late V-Day gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you tried Emitations.com?

It's where I got my wedding set, because I wanted something big and sparkly, but cheap.

And no one can tell it's not a real diamond!

ETA: Here are some links:

Felicity's Solitaire CZ Necklace

Maiulo's 2.5 CT Clear Solitaire Necklace

McKenzie's Brilliant CZ Pendant <--I think this is closest


----------



## doll.face (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Have you tried Emitations.com?

It's where I got my wedding set, because I wanted something big and sparkly, but cheap.

And no one can tell it's not a real diamond!

ETA: Here are some links:

Felicity's Solitaire CZ Necklace

Maiulo's 2.5 CT Clear Solitaire Necklace

McKenzie's Brilliant CZ Pendant <--I think this is closest_

 
Those are so pretty! I really wanted something real just because I can this time but I'm saving those links! They're great. Thank you!


----------



## kleigh09 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what your budget is, but I found these:


$800 -- Diamond Pav and Bezel-Set Round Pendant in 18k White Gold (3/8 ct. tw.)

$1,325 -- Flamme Blanche Collection♥-♥ Neiman Marcus

$2,495 -- 14k White Gold Bezel Set Diamond Necklace only $2,495.00 - Diamond Necklaces


I searched for bezel-set diamond necklaces.  Pave, I believe, is the way the small diamonds form a larger one.  I hope that helps!


----------



## doll.face (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kleigh09* 

 
_I'm not sure what your budget is, but I found these:


$800 -- Diamond Pav and Bezel-Set Round Pendant in 18k White Gold (3/8 ct. tw.)

$1,325 -- Flamme Blanche Collection♥-♥ Neiman Marcus

$2,495 -- 14k White Gold Bezel Set Diamond Necklace only $2,495.00 - Diamond Necklaces


I searched for bezel-set diamond necklaces. Pave, I believe, is the way the small diamonds form a larger one. I hope that helps!_

 
Ah, thank you! I'll have to search for pave then. I kept trying cluster and was getting all really tacky flower like necklaces.


----------

